# Help! Broom and Vacuum Cleaner and biting...me?



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

So my two year old...Hamlet...bites the broom and barks like the vacuum is an intruder and also tries to bite it. He will also attack the roomba unless I distract him with a bone or a game of fetch. He came from a breeder who says they play loud music and use vacuums around the puppies at a young age so they get used to this kind of thing. So what happened?

Only thing I can think is that his fist owner (who had to take him back to the breeder because he was too loud and energetic for a new elderly family member who moved in) did something...or didn't do something...never vacuumed?...that is throwing him off now. 

I think I know what is going on with the broom...when I went to pick Hamlet up at the breeder he was in a run ... almost like at a shelter but bigger... I guess this is how breeders keep their dogs where they can go inside and outside with plenty of room...but they are each alone. I saw I think it was the breeder's husband cleaning another one of the runs. The dog in there was nipping at a green broom that he held. I have the same green broom! Hamlet hates it and bites it every time I try to clean! 

It is frustrating enough just having to clean my house but to have my dog attacking my cleaning supplies and hindering me doing so....is this normal for a 2yr old GSD (I have only ever adopted 6+ yr old dogs before) or is there some great way I can train him out of this?

Also the part that upsets me is this...when I try to block him from doing it he lashes out at me like he is going to nip me and goes into this mouthing/biting thing where I don't really have a fear that he would hurt me but it has gotten us into a wrestling match because I get angry so I'll get him to roll over but he just won't quit trying to grab my arm with his mouth! 

The only thing that will completely turn him around and stop him at this point when we are wrestling is when I completely totally naturally out of pure frustration just start to cry. And it is like a switch is flipped. He changes his entire expression and runs over me to lick my tears and he's an angel again. I feel like I am having a dominance war with this dog and I need to exert a different kind of authority. Any advise or suggestions?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Crate him when you clean and vacuum and stop wrestling with him. Practice more(impulse) control with him. You are allowing all this craziness and he will get stronger and bolder as he gets older if you don't curb it. There is plenty info on this forum on how to go about it or hire a trainer. He probably has too much energy for the life you give him at this time.


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

Alright. I did put him in a separate room to finish cleaning and he'll scratch on the door for a little bit and then calm down. I was just thinking would it be better to have him around the noise and let him bark it out and get over it or is it reinforcing bad behavior to let him keep barking at it? 

I agree with the energy thing. We were running 3 miles on a nature trail a week and we walk through my entire neighborhood taking the long way and every switch back every day. We also play fetch for at least an hour every day. I wanted to add in some dog park but I had to postpone a neuter because the vet thought he may have an issue with his heart which ended up not being an issue but I spent the money I had for neutering on an ultrasound so now...I finally got him neutered...and I hope that the issues will fizzle out as I re-socialize him and get him out and about again. 

I just hope that a bad experience we had at the park (pre-neuter) and this isolation haven't done damage that is going to be hard to fix.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My next try in blue


jukesdukes said:


> Alright. I did put him in a separate room to finish cleaning and he'll scratch on the door for a little bit and then calm down. I was just thinking would it be better to have him around the noise and let him bark it out and get over it NO or is it reinforcing bad behavior to let him keep barking at it? YES
> 
> I agree with the energy thing. We were running 3 miles on a nature trail a week and we walk through my entire neighborhood taking the long way and every switch back every day. We also play fetch for at least an hour every day.
> The walking and 3 mile run is not enough for a GSD. Playing fetch for an hour is not very challenging for him. You also need to exercise his brain. How about entering him in an obedience class and later in a dog sport?
> ...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You would be reinforcing the barking if he was rewarded(in his mind)by biting and barking at the broom and vacuums.He can still hear it from another room,which doesn't appear to get him amped up.The motion of the items is what gets him excited.You could teach him a "place" command.Then you would be free to use your cleaning tools in his presence after you have that command down solidly.Like wolf dog said,practice impulse control


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

All my dogs have done this, all stopped on their own, sooner or later.
Sabi mangled a vacuum when she was young. Stalked it to it's den, the closet, and attacked! It's replacement lost the rubber bumper and had a hose sporting duct tape.
Buddy bit me twice over the mop, oddly was ok with the broom. Considering that he was the reason I was mopping both times I found it a bit rude.
Shadow can't quite decide if she should attack the vacuum or play ball with it, but she is pretty clear that she doesn't like the broom. Of course she also has a snowmobile that she play bows and gives kisses to. 
All in all I just embrace the crazy and roll with it. Eventually they get bored and move on.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> All my dogs have done this, all stopped on their own, sooner or later.
> Sabi mangled a vacuum when she was young. Stalked it to it's den, the closet, and attacked! It's replacement lost the rubber bumper and had a hose sporting duct tape.
> Buddy bit me twice over the mop, oddly was ok with the broom. Considering that he was the reason I was mopping both times I found it a bit rude.
> Shadow can't quite decide if she should attack the vacuum or play ball with it, but she is pretty clear that she doesn't like the broom. Of course she also has a snowmobile that she play bows and gives kisses to.
> All in all I just embrace the crazy and roll with it. Eventually they get bored and move on.


That's hilarious!So Shadow's in love with a snowmobileOne of my dogs killed a vacuum cleaner once when I foolishly left it out.Hoses all in pieces.My current dogs give it the stink eye and I'm sure they would love to murder it


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> That's hilarious!So Shadow's in love with a snowmobileOne of my dogs killed a vacuum cleaner once when I foolishly left it out.Hoses all in pieces.My current dogs give it the stink eye and I'm sure they would love to murder it


 I lovingly refer to Shadow as unique. 

I don't really understand though, cleaning is so much more fun when you are playing 'dodge the dog'


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I lovingly refer to Shadow as unique.
> 
> I don't really understand though, cleaning is so much more fun when you are playing 'dodge the dog'


Shoveling snow can be quite the challenge also


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

jukesdukes - this is very common behaviour - don't read too much into their past history to explain it. My Dogs often do the same, and my rottie mix used to wrestle the snow shovel out of my hands and run-away with it. She is gone now, but I still haven't made up my mind if the shovel slaying was cute and amusing, or if it was annoying and interfering.  

Obedience. Lots and lots of obedience. When I tell my dogs to quit something, to leave it, or to go away, I expect them to obey, but that comes with a strong foundation of obedience training. If your dogs are not at that level of training and proofing, then as others have said, crate them, put up baby-gates, or learn to laugh at their silliness.  

In the meantime, if anyone is looking for plastic snow shovels, a plastic leaf rake, brooms and an upright vacuum cleaner all with tooth marks in them, please PM me, I have lots, LOL!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Shoveling snow can be quite the challenge also


 That we solved! I throw the snow at them, wonderful game. You need to be mindful of the weight though.


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> My next try in blue





dogma13 said:


> You would be reinforcing the barking if he was rewarded(in his mind)by biting and barking at the broom and vacuums.He can still hear it from another room,which doesn't appear to get him amped up.The motion of the items is what gets him excited.You could teach him a "place" command.Then you would be free to use your cleaning tools in his presence after you have that command down solidly.Like wolf dog said,practice impulse control


I just started working on the place command. I picked a landing of stairs next to the front door. I was already working on stay and he does it when waiting for a treat but I hadn't considered trying it when I was stressed with the vacuum. I'm going to add, "place," to the list of commands because I think that will help with the front door, too. Thanks for the recommendation!



Sabis mom said:


> All my dogs have done this, all stopped on their own, sooner or later.
> Sabi mangled a vacuum when she was young. Stalked it to it's den, the closet, and attacked! It's replacement lost the rubber bumper and had a hose sporting duct tape.
> Buddy bit me twice over the mop, oddly was ok with the broom. Considering that he was the reason I was mopping both times I found it a bit rude.
> Shadow can't quite decide if she should attack the vacuum or play ball with it, but she is pretty clear that she doesn't like the broom. Of course she also has a snowmobile that she play bows and gives kisses to.
> All in all I just embrace the crazy and roll with it. Eventually they get bored and move on.


Thank you. This is encouraging. My first GSD, Chrono, (a white one from a shelter) chewed through the wire of my vacuum (which I was thankfully able to replace). But he ended up loving to be vacuumed, himself! It didn't really help with the shedding but it was fun for both of us. I guess having this young guy is just taking me for a spin and a little out of my comfort zone. 



Sabis mom said:


> I lovingly refer to Shadow as unique.
> 
> I don't really understand though, cleaning is so much more fun when you are playing 'dodge the dog'


Haha! Yes. I really don't think it would affect me so much if I didn't live in a townhouse. I think I'm more concerned about the neighbors hearing the barking so I'm more sensitive to it than I would be in a big house. 



Castlemaid said:


> jukesdukes - this is very common behaviour - don't read too much into their past history to explain it. My Dogs often do the same, and my rottie mix used to wrestle the snow shovel out of my hands and run-away with it. She is gone now, but I still haven't made up my mind if the shovel slaying was cute and amusing, or if it was annoying and interfering.
> 
> Obedience. Lots and lots of obedience. When I tell my dogs to quit something, to leave it, or to go away, I expect them to obey, but that comes with a strong foundation of obedience training. If your dogs are not at that level of training and proofing, then as others have said, crate them, put up baby-gates, or learn to laugh at their silliness.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone is looking for plastic snow shovels, a plastic leaf rake, brooms and an upright vacuum cleaner all with tooth marks in them, please PM me, I have lots, LOL!


Hahaha, thank you! I really would like to find an obedience place that I can trust. I have been reading a book by the Monks of New Skete. I just don't want to train him in a way that makes him a ticking time bomb. My other GSDs and I got along fine with them being semi trained and stubborn without them ever concerning me that they would ever really do any harm. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> My next try in blue


I meant to reply to this one, as well...as far as the dog park goes...I don't have a fenced in yard and I have found that the dog park is a great way for him to stretch his legs. Lately I have just been taking him to the small one in my neighborhood after dark when I know we can have it to ourselves. I do have a nice long place for fetch in the house but he loves playing fetch and getting outside seems good. I feel sort of lucky to have a fetching gsd as my last two were more interested in herding the dogs that were playing fetch at the park instead of really playing, themselves. I also want him socialized with dogs big and small and people big and small. That is pretty much a requirement and I believe it is possible...but maybe I was just lucky before with my other two dogs. I don't want to regret anything.

Oh, and if you have any ideas for puzzle games I'd love some ideas!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My Newlie never had any problems with the vacuum, broom or mop, but he did think the baby gate was SATAN. (I think it must have fallen at some point and scared him.) He definitely wanted nothing to do with it but would only bark if his ball or toy rolled near it, to let me know that the devil had his toy and I needed to get it asap! At first, I was just going to get his toy for him, but then I thought that was maybe not the right thing to do. So, I started out going over and holding the gate while encouraging him to come closer and get his own ball. After a while, then I just went over and stood by the gate while he got it. Now, sometimes he will just go get it and sometimes he will still woof to let me know he is venturing into the shadow of death, in case I need to come rescue him. 

How does your pup act when the vaccuum is silent and the broom and/or mop is still? If he doesn't get agitated, I wonder if it might help to let him sniff around these things when they are "dead." Just a thought.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jukesdukes said:


> Oh, and if you have any ideas for puzzle games I'd love some ideas!


Add impulse control to fetching. Dog next to you in a sit, throw the ball, give him the ok to get it, sit in front of you upon return. Same with a down next to you. Or down, throw ball, sit, OK to get it etc. 
Example when you built on this: Deja sits next to me, I throw the ball/toy, heel a few yards towards the toy or heel away from the toy, down, etc and then the OK. Or when she returns: an emergency down, then resume returning to you.
Another one: have him sit and you walk away a few yards, throw the ball, walk back to dog and OK. This prevents mindless fetching and is great for impulse control. it also builds speed in obedience. 
Use a variety of toys too.


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

newlie said:


> My Newlie never had any problems with the vacuum, broom or mop, but he did think the baby gate was SATAN. (I think it must have fallen at some point and scared him.) He definitely wanted nothing to do with it but would only bark if his ball or toy rolled near it, to let me know that the devil had his toy and I needed to get it asap! At first, I was just going to get his toy for him, but then I thought that was maybe not the right thing to do. So, I started out going over and holding the gate while encouraging him to come closer and get his own ball. After a while, then I just went over and stood by the gate while he got it. Now, sometimes he will just go get it and sometimes he will still woof to let me know he is venturing into the shadow of death, in case I need to come rescue him.
> 
> How does your pup act when the vaccuum is silent and the broom and/or mop is still? If he doesn't get agitated, I wonder if it might help to let him sniff around these things when they are "dead." Just a thought.


Haha! He still doesn't like them when they are still. If he even sees the broom he will leave a juicy bone and make a wimpery woof and try to bite it. Today I managed to sweep some before he noticed I had it out (right after I gave him a bone) and every time he saw it and came over to me I quickly put it up on the counter and began doing something else. Then I brought out the dust buster to suck up the piles and he tried to bite that even when I turned it off. When I stepped away from the dust buster and left it running he calmed down a little. One day I was just cleaning out the vacuum on the back patio and it wasn't even plugged in and he was going nuts barking at it. I think I'll just have to slowly get him comfortable with these things. 



wolfy dog said:


> Add impulse control to fetching. Dog next to you in a sit, throw the ball, give him the ok to get it, sit in front of you upon return. Same with a down next to you. Or down, throw ball, sit, OK to get it etc.
> Example when you built on this: Deja sits next to me, I throw the ball/toy, heel a few yards towards the toy or heel away from the toy, down, etc and then the OK. Or when she returns: an emergency down, then resume returning to you.
> Another one: have him sit and you walk away a few yards, throw the ball, walk back to dog and OK. This prevents mindless fetching and is great for impulse control. it also builds speed in obedience.
> Use a variety of toys too.


Wow this is awesome. I like this. I can get him to stay and not fetch immediately pretty consistantly if I am between him and the direction I throw the ball but he will still bolt sometimes if I am not there to catch his attention if he starts to mess up. Do you recommend using a leash at first to correct or what? Thank you for these great ideas!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jukesdukes said:


> Wow this is awesome. I like this. I can get him to stay and not fetch immediately pretty consistantly if I am between him and the direction I throw the ball but he will still bolt sometimes if I am not there to catch his attention if he starts to mess up. Do you recommend using a leash at first to correct or what? Thank you for these great ideas!


I never use a leash for this. Just gradually increase distance and duration at a level that he can be successful.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine was biting the broom outside only and I growled at him a few times. He stopped. He tried to bite the vacuum once, but after I started using it he decided he didn't want to get too close to it. If he did, I would put him in another room. 

If you have lots of time and patience, you can try this. It worked for her in about 2 minutes, but I think with your own dog and lacking her experience, it could take longer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZmJlllP7Y


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> I never use a leash for this. Just gradually increase distance and duration at a level that he can be successful.


Okay, thank you! I was always throwing it pretty far. I will start trying a shorter distance. I still feel like I may need to grab his collar now and then but I'll see how he does if I start with a foot away or something. 



LuvShepherds said:


> Mine was biting the broom outside only and I growled at him a few times. He stopped. He tried to bite the vacuum once, but after I started using it he decided he didn't want to get too close to it. If he did, I would put him in another room.
> 
> If you have lots of time and patience, you can try this. It worked for her in about 2 minutes, but I think with your own dog and lacking her experience, it could take longer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZmJlllP7Y


Great video! Thank you!!


----------

